# 3 man limit reds/ trout



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Took 2 buddies of mine out of galveston this morning, started off super slow, i threw topwater longer than I should have with no blow ups at all...my buddy hung a solid 22 inch trout on a crankbait. I lost 4 trout and 1 red after that , on redfish magic, **** frustration is setting in. Water is murky, north winds are pumping 10 to 15mph. My other buddy tried shrimp, 3 dinks , no keepers. Ran near the causeway, water was horrible looking. I threw a gulp for a few minutes, picked up one flounder, 2 specks. ( undersize). By now its 930am. 1 keeper in the box is looking like a bad day. I decided to run to the south jetty for a look, water was clear. Threw plastics and crankbaits with a great bite.....had 15 trout 9 reds by noon....fun day on the water.





































Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2good2Btru (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

that's what ya call stickin' with it. what kind of crankbaits?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Awesome job!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

tommy261 said:


> Took 2 buddies of mine out of galveston this morning, started off super slow, i threw topwater longer than I should have with no blow ups at all...my buddy hung a solid 22 inch trout on a crankbait. I lost 4 trout and 1 red after that , on redfish magic, **** frustration is setting in. Water is murky, north winds are pumping 10 to 15mph. My other buddy tried shrimp, 3 dinks , no keepers. Ran near the causeway, water was horrible looking. I threw a gulp for a few minutes, picked up one flounder, 2 specks. ( undersize). By now its 930am. 1 keeper in the box is looking like a bad day. I decided to run to the south jetty for a look, water was clear. Threw plastics and crankbaits with a great bite.....had 15 trout 9 reds by noon....fun day on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take photo for social media...wipe out species...TPWD has not figured out how to successfully stock Specs


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Old possum, our catch was completely legal, had a fish fry for neighbors, some who have lost jobs recently, and are less fortunate at the time. nothing goes to waste in my house....so if you dont like it, dont look or reply to my threads.....guides make a living catching and keeping fish. I respect their hard work. They have been doing it for years. I have not seen any decline in trout and been catching fish like this for 40yrs, but thanks for the concern about our fishery. And by the way we released all trout over 23 inches....have a good evening 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Nice job T261


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks da reel daddy, we need to get on some fish soon.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a pretty fantastic day of fishing. Those are the trips you remember.

I just got in from a wade, and I can say for certain that you didn't wipe out the species. :biggrin:

Strangely, I have been to the hatchery in Lake Jackson where they think they are raising specks for stocking. They would be very disappointed to learn that they don't know how do do it. I don't think I have the heart to tell them.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Poc jetty, I have been on some good trout lately, had one big girl die on me the other day. I tried to release her but I think the stress got her. I know you been catching some good ones also, keep up the good work. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Tommy261 you don’t have to explain yourself or why you kept the legal limit of fish allowed by law. Especially not to a troll looking to stir **** up probably he can’t catch any fish himself. 

Whiney @ss people like that really tick me off. Fish on my man.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Great report. Have thought about busting out some bass crankbaits under the lights on my pier. Which ones do u like?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I like strike king crankbaits....1.5 series. Kvd

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

That's an awesome day! Nothing like fried specks and reds.


----------



## 2310Ranger (Jul 3, 2019)

Wow...nice bunch of fish!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

That's the kind of fishing report I love. What you caught, where and when you caught 'em, and what you caught 'em on. Along with some local tips about conditions to help others who may want to give it a try.

Keep the reports coming!


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome report ! Looks like a helluva good time !! I also keep and EAT fish ... haha .
Crankbaits? Dang man you just opened a new can of worms for me ... now I have to start a new collection of lures . Thanks for a actual fishing report . 
"Keep them lines tight "


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

tommy261 said:


> I like strike king crankbaits....1.5 series. Kvd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice catch. Good work covering water until you found something that was holding fish. 

Alot of times I get frustrated by that point and either fish unproductive water or head back to the house.

Hopefully we are back out there soon. It's been all work and no fishing for me.


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

ol'possum said:


> take photo for social media...wipe out species...TPWD has not figured out how to successfully stock Specs


Lighten up, Francis...


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Fritz, he is a troll, thank you for backing me, I sent him a PM, no response. Yet I caught some good fish yesterday with a 10 yr, old. He had the time of his life..










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

tommy261 said:


> Fritz, he is a troll, thank you for backing me, I sent him a PM, no response. Yet I caught some good fish yesterday with a 10 yr, old. He had the time of his life..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on both occasions and nice write up! Taking the 10yr old is what itâ€™s about. I am about to start my daughter (11) on artificial, she has the shrimp part down.
I used to use silver with red or blue rattle traps around the small jetties at POC. They did amazing, but kind of forgot about it and havenâ€™t in years. 
Good reminder!


----------



## Rickn70 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Good Times*

Enjoy the moment and memories. This is what fishing is all about.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

DR_Smith said:


> Great job on both occasions and nice write up! Taking the 10yr old is what itâ€™s about. I am about to start my daughter (11) on artificial, she has the shrimp part down.
> *I used to use silver with red or blue rattle traps around the small jetties at POC. They did amazing, but kind of forgot about it and havenâ€™t in years.
> Good reminder!*


Isn't it funny the things we used to do fishing, and then quit? I think about it sometimes. No reason why it wouldn't still work, we just get away from it.

I haven't pulled a Rat-L-Trap in years. Maybe a decade. I've bought some, thinking I ought to use them, but I never seem to get around to it. Kind of silly, because it's a great lure.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> Isn't it funny the things we used to do fishing, and then quit? I think about it sometimes. No reason why it wouldn't still work, we just get away from it.
> 
> I haven't pulled a Rat-L-Trap in years. Maybe a decade. I've bought some, thinking I ought to use them, but I never seem to get around to it. Kind of silly, because it's a great lure.


I was looking at a Gold Cotton Cordell Redfin broken back in my garage the other day, wondering the same thing. I used to hammer reds on it. I guess I will take it with me next time and work it out some.


----------

